# Realistic Pro Wishlist that Canon Could Build THIS YEAR



## Radiating (Apr 30, 2012)

So I decided to do some brainstorming and figure out what my ideal set of gear would be which Canon could deliver in less than a year. I thought I'd post it and get some feedback. 

*Bodies:*

Canon 3D 

29.0 Megapixels

7 FPS

1/3rd stop better ISO than 5D3

Almost all butons able to be reassigned through custom functions (not just set button and a few others)

Built in Wi-Fi with remote live view and automatic file sync

Built in Canon wirless flash transmitter

Canon has the technology to go 1/3rd stop better with ISO and deliver up to 200 megapixels, as proven with the G1X pixels, the other stuff is a no brainer, come on Canon.


$4,500

*Lenses:*

_Note: Canon does not use APO designations, their big L lenses are APO though. Canon really neglects APO and needs to stop._

Canon 24mm TS-E II f/3.5 L (existing)

Nothing needs changing with this lens. Maybe a faster aperture.

$2000

Canon 24mm f/1.2 L USM

The old lens with the faster aperture it could make good use of.

$2000

Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 IS L USM

Tamron has shown Canon how to make this lens, now all they have to do is make a high quality version of the Tamron.

$2600

Canon 50mm f/1.4 L APO USM

Rodenstock Makes a 50mm APO lens that is 2 stops slower, it would be fairly simple to make the design larger.

$1200

Canon 85mm f/1.4 L APO USM

Leica has a fantastic 90mm APO lens, which has a very similar design to the 85mm 1.2L. It should be fairly easy to design such a lens. 

$1700

Canon 135mm f/1.8 L APO USM IS

This would be an upgrade on the existing 135mm, Zeiss already has a great 135mm f/1.8 design so it's readily possible.

$2000

Canon 75-225mm f/2.0 L USM IS 

Sigma proved you can make such a lens with the 50-150mm OS, all you'd have to do is scale their design up. Many EF-S lenses inspire or are based off of full frame lenses. 

$3000

Hopefully Canon is listening.


----------



## prestonpalmer (May 10, 2012)

Canon could do a lot of things. Why they choose to do what they do is another matter.


----------

